# Ein Dankeschön



## ole88 (1. Juni 2010)

*Ein Dankeschön*

Ich wollt mich einfach mal für denn guten support am telefon von euch bedanken denn ich gestern bekam, ich hab mir jetzt ein s700 geleistet auch wenns wohl nach langer bequiet zeit ne umgewöhnung sein wird, aber sind ja alle wichtigen sachen am hauptstrang was der hauptgrund war warum ich es eigentlich nich nehmen wollte (sleeven wird damit zur vollzeitbeschäftigung)
aber dank des netten herrn und der Inkompetenz von bequiet fiel die wahl nun auf euch.

mfg ole


----------



## Compucase (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

Danke, so etwas hört man gerne. Ich erinnere mich an unser Gespräch. Vollmodular oder nicht vollmodular, das war hier die Frage 

Freut mich das Du ein S700 gewählt, eine gute Wahl 

Falls Du noch Fragen hast, Du kennst die Nummer.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*



> Inkompetenz von Bequiet



Stimme ich dir zu, habe so die "Schnauze" voll, was hat Cougar so an silent NT's im petto?

müsste 2 Netzteile von bequiet ersetzen

Für diese Kiste:
AMD Athlon x2 240e max 45 Watt
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 890GX
2x2GB GSkill 1333
6x2 TB Seagate Baracuda ECO
-lesen/schreiben 10 watt
-Boot 30 watt
2x250 GB Samsung Spinpoint F1 Raid 1
3x80 mm und 140 mm lüfter ggf lüftersteuerung noch


----------



## Compucase (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

Hi!
Für den Rechner empfehle ich Dir unsere neue A-Serie, es genügt eigentlich das 300W Modell.
80+ Bronze, satte 3 Jahre Garantie (statt der üblichen 2 in diesem Sektor) und ausreichende Kabellängen. Der UVP wird bei ca. 32/33 Euro liegen.
Infos zur A-Serie findest auf unserer Website.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

+Bronze hört sich gut an!
solange es schaft nicht nach einer platte ein Spuhlenfieben zu kriegen, ist der Preis völlig okay.


----------



## Compucase (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

Du musst dann nur mit Adaptern arbeiten. Weder unseres, noch irgendein mir bekanntes 300W ATX-Netzteil hat nativ mindestens 8xSATA dran. Ich gehe mal davon aus das da auch noch mind. ein ODD drin ist, dann wären wir bei neun SATA-Anschlüssen.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

das ist mir vollkommen klar habe 2 Stück von nzxt 3 pin molex auf 4xSata adapter  
ne hatte nur bei Bequiet das Problem nachdem ich eine Platte ansteckte begann das nt zu fieben bei allen 8 platten unvorstellbar laut.


----------



## ole88 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

das beste find ich was in eurem handbuch steht, 
"darf nur in pc gehäuse eingesetzt werden die mindestens 15db schallschutz haben" so oder so ähnlich steht der satz drin, habs momentan ohne irgendein case aufgebaut das ganze und ich hör das nt absolut nicht, also total leise das ganze.

ja das gespräch war sehr nett, sowas hat man selten. 
also fiepen an sich hatte ich nie gehabt eher das ma das nt nach zwei tagen kaputt is oder dann gleich bei lieferung scho nich ging, und bei ner neuen serie geht das ja alles nich der kunde is ja doof und erzählt nur mist.


----------



## Compucase (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

Hi!
Ich musste ein wenig schmunzeln als ich das gelesen habe, ist ja nicht böse gemeint.

Denn im Handbuch steht wortwörtlich das hier:
"Die Netzteile der COUGAR® -Serie sind Einbaunetzteile für Computer, welche nur in Metallgehäusen mit einer Schirmdämpfung von mindestens 15 dB verwendet werden dürfen, und sind nur für den Heim- und Bürogebrauch entwickelt worden. Beim Einbau ins PC-Gehäuse verwenden Sie bitte nur Schrauben vom Typ 6#-32*6L (im Lieferumfang enthalten)."

Habs ja selbst geschrieben....

Schirmdämpfung bitte, nicht Schalldämpfung 

Wie viel Schall dein Gehäuse dämpft, ist dem Netzteil "wurscht" 
Mit Schirmdämpfung ist der Schutz vor dem elektromagnetischem Feld gemeint, welches der PC bzw. das System erzeugt.
Hier ein Link zu Wikipedia dazu - Schirmdämpfung ? Wikipedia


----------



## ole88 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

aso dann hab ich zu schnell gelesen und ja erst denken dann schreiben^^ und lautstärke wird ja noch anderst geschrieben^^ 
naja momentan stehts auf ner holzunterlage weils nich anderst geht, denk aber das macht nichts


----------



## Compucase (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

Was steht auf einer Holzunterlage?


----------



## ole88 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

das nt^^


----------



## Compucase (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

hmm, solltest Du aber mal langsam ins Case einbauen.


----------



## ole88 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ein Dankeschön*

wenn eins da wäre^^
kommt bald eins is nich die beste lösung weiß ich auch


----------

